

Stack Overflow Developer Survey 2015: The Results - mediumdeviation
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2015/04/stack-overflow-developer-survey-2015-the-results/

======
bougiefever
Yea, the stats say that women are about 5% of the work force. When I go to
conferences, there are maybe 10% women who attend. When you then take out all
the project managers, graphic artists and business analysts, and just count
those who are developers, it's probably around 5%. I've been a developer for
about 20 years, and I can count on one hand the number of really good female
developers I have known. I love what I do, and I don't think my gender plays a
role in the slightest. Women are about the same as men when it comes to logic
and math skills. So why are so few women entering this field? It's a great
career. So ladies, come on in, the water's fine!

------
picks_at_nits
"Your Stack Overflow rep is a strong indicator of how much money you
make”—Joel Spolsky

